# So, does 6.3a make it much faster?



## mrducks (Nov 26, 2004)

This has probably been posted but it would take forever to find it. Did 6.3a make really big imporvements? I'm especially concerned about the time it takes to confirm a recording. Mine often takes one to five minutes. Seriously, I hit record this program, go the bathroom and when I get back it is usually still pending. What other big improvements did 6.3a make?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

6.3 made improvements with speed. There other threads here that talk about the changes, so read those threads. 6.3a just made 6.3 able to use the 72.5 and 95 sats.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Greater speed and folders seem to be the 2 significant changes. 
It sounds like folders are only useful if you tend to have dozens of programs on NowPlaying.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

Cudahy said:


> It sounds like folders are only useful if you tend to have dozens of programs on NowPlaying.


Folders are great. We got them on the non-HD DirecTivos last year and I miss them a lot on the HR10 I just got a few weeks ago. Can't wait for 6.3a (I'm still on 3.1.5).


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Folders are a HUGE thing for me. I can't wait to get them on my HR10s.


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

Don't forget you get the added bonus of audio dropouts if you record dolby digital. I had 6.3 on my HD-tivo, and the unit developed a hardware issue. When the replacement comes, it will stay on 3.1.5 until they get the DD audio dropout issue fixed. I sure hope it is soon. The speed was nice.


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

chris_h said:


> Don't forget you get the added bonus of audio dropouts if you record dolby digital. I had 6.3 on my HD-tivo, and the unit developed a hardware issue. When the replacement comes, it will stay on 3.1.5 until they get the DD audio dropout issue fixed. I sure hope it is soon. The speed was nice.


I'm on 6.3a, no dropouts.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

Cudahy said:


> Greater speed and folders seem to be the 2 significant changes.
> It sounds like folders are only useful if you tend to have dozens of programs on NowPlaying.


I have a SP to record Law&Order on TNTHD with Delete when needed. And they have so many episodes, it shows how many shows = How many hours of HD recording I have available.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

You should make it a autorecord wishlist instead so it will get them off NBC-HD too. Just change the setup to only record HD. ETA: UHD too.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

So mrdrucks - was your question answered?  I love how threads get so off topic here - it's actually kind of humorous.

Anyway, I was interested in knowing this as well. Actual timings would help. All I have seen are "Yeah, it's faster, but it was slow before, so anything should be faster." That really doesn't tell me how much faster.

If someone could say this function took x minutes before the update, and y minutes after the update. That helps quantify it objectively, instead of just hearing subjective responses.

Bryan


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

bacevedo said:


> I love how threads get so off topic here - it's actually kind of humorous.


My Cat's breath smells like cat food.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

The grid based guide is actually usable now. Not immediately after installing 6.3 or rebooting, but after an hour or so it caches everything and displays each screenful of data very quickly now.

When DirecTV messed with UHD on Sunday you could see the caching in action as the channel grid would display very quickly, except for UHD which would fill in at the old rate. After a few hours after all the changes, it got cached and drew quickly along with the others.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> You should make it a autorecord wishlist instead so it will get them off NBC-HD too. Just change the setup to only record HD. ETA: UHD too.


I have 6.3a now and still have not seen that option yet. I'll look for it later today.


----------



## AVPhan (Oct 20, 2004)

Finnstang said:


> You should make it a autorecord wishlist instead so it will get them off NBC-HD too. Just change the setup to only record HD. ETA: UHD too.


I need NBC-HD L&O New Episodes to be until I delete.....


----------



## dhines (Aug 15, 2003)

is 6.3a only being 'tested' on people that got 6.3, or have they begun releasing it to the masses? I am still on 3.1.5f

edit:
found my answer in the 6.3a watch thread. my apologies.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

bacevedo said:


> So mrdrucks - was your question answered?  I love how threads get so off topic here - it's actually kind of humorous.


What was off topic? The original post asked:


mrducks said:


> What other big improvements did 6.3a make?


----------



## sluciani (Apr 21, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm on 6.3a, no dropouts.


I'm on 6.3 and use Dolby Digital out via S/PDIF. No significant dropouts for me either. Once in a blue moon, but no more than when I was on 3.15f. /s


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

AVPhan said:


> I have 6.3a now and still have not seen that option yet. I'll look for it later today.


I just tried it, and I setup a wishlist for keyword LAW and then narrow it by selecting AUDIO & VIDEO and then HDTV.


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

chris_h said:


> Don't forget you get the added bonus of audio dropouts if you record dolby digital. I had 6.3 on my HD-tivo, and the unit developed a hardware issue. When the replacement comes, it will stay on 3.1.5 until they get the DD audio dropout issue fixed. I sure hope it is soon. The speed was nice.


No drop outs here either (at least no more than I had with 3.1.5.. which was very rarely).


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

How much artifacting or reception breakup you see should not be addressed in any way by an OS up rev, so that's not surprising.


----------



## pkincy (Sep 23, 2006)

Unfortunately it seems that some of my remote functions have now changed what the button does.

Perry


----------



## bradfjoh (Oct 19, 2005)

anyone know if now that the 6.3a has begun rolling out again if the date everyone will have the update remains Oct 4 or was that pushed back too???


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I don't think rollout has restarted yet. I am 100% sure that they will not have rollout completed by Oct.4.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

pkincy said:


> Unfortunately it seems that some of my remote functions have now changed what the button does.
> 
> Perry


Huh?


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

Based on what multiple CSR's have told folks the restart of the 6.3a rollout begins again on Oct.4. I think this week is for getting 6.3a on all the 6.3 boxes and resolving the 72.5 sat issue and maybe a few others. Next week I bet all us 3.1 users will start seeing 6.3a.


----------



## bradfjoh (Oct 19, 2005)

kkluba said:


> Based on what multiple CSR's have told folks the restart of the 6.3a rollout begins again on Oct.4. I think this week is for getting 6.3a on all the 6.3 boxes and resolving the 72.5 sat issue and maybe a few others. Next week I bet all us 3.1 users will start seeing 6.3a.


ahh... thanks for the response. makes sense.


----------



## MoInSTL (Jan 25, 2006)

kkluba said:


> Based on what multiple CSR's have told folks the restart of the 6.3a rollout begins again on Oct.4. I think this week is for getting 6.3a on all the 6.3 boxes and resolving the 72.5 sat issue and maybe a few others. Next week I bet all us 3.1 users will start seeing 6.3a.


*FWIW*, I spoke to someone in customer retention who has worked at D* for a couple of years and she said it was pushed from 10/4 out until 10/19.


----------



## bacevedo (Oct 31, 2003)

DLiquid said:


> What was off topic? The original post asked:


Did you read the two posted directly above mine?

They were talking about how to set up Season Passes for Law and Order.

Also - these threads start turning into, how do I know if I have 6.3, is it going out again, etc. I was just commenting that the thread seemed to already be going that course instead of really answering the question - how is the performance (which is in the title of the thread).

Bryan


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

bacevedo said:


> Did you read the two posted directly above mine?
> 
> They were talking about how to set up Season Passes for Law and Order.


Maybe you didn't read the "Folder Hidden usage" post very carefully. He was trying to point out how in 6.3a folders could be used as a rough free space indicator. The post after that also seemed to be talking about a 6.3a feature, at least based on later posts, but I'm not sure since I rarely use wishlists.

It just seemed like you were calling people out for going off topic when they didn't, so I called you out for not carefully reading the posts.


----------



## kkluba (Oct 18, 2002)

MoInSTL said:


> *FWIW*, I spoke to someone in customer retention who has worked at D* for a couple of years and she said it was pushed from 10/4 out until 10/19.


Maybe 10/19 is now the target completion date? I would like to believe that anyways.


----------



## mprh (Mar 30, 2003)

I sure would be happy if D*tv corrects their closed captioning problems. Last week abc hd east coast feed no prime time shows had cc. UHD lists cc, but no shows have cc.
PPV HD channel have no closed captions. D*tv is losing a ton of money. I can't watch a show without closed caption, got that loss of hearing thing going on. No one cares about this problem. I called ABC and D*tv no joy. I thought captions are required for most shows?
Oh well, I guess I must do alot of guessing and save my money since D*tv does not care about their hearing impaired customers.
Marie


----------



## BigBearf (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the 6.3a upgrade on 6 HR10s thru add63.tcl then Slicer 1.3a on zippered boxes and absolutely love the speed and folders. 

I have not had any issues with rebooting, audio drop out or video stuttering so far. I am sure that some problems will be generated for some setups but so far so good. 

Hope this helps 
Jeff


----------

